# Push pull legs? How should a natty bb train and eat for prep?



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Not wanting to do a show just really wanting to cut up and get ripped (wanting to try and then I can learn from mistakes then maybe next year try a show) seen pscarb in his journey doing 3days training was wondering if if natty trainers could have good results using this but I can't seem to find a push pull legs routine for natty ppl, also how they prep for a show


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

imo natty people are better off training less because of recovery not being as fast but a good push pull legs could be something like incline bench press flat dumbell press pec flye dumbell shoulder press cable side raise dips rope push downs bentover row wide chins low cable row rear delt flye barbell curl seated dumbell curl squats leg press leg extension leg curl standing calf raise seated calf raise . not really sure about the prep i guess it puld be similar just lowering carbs keeping protein high and eating most carbs around your workout and cardio


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

> imo natty people are better off training less because of recovery not being as fast


Depends how you split up your training?


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

yes true i was just going on the push pull legs and i suppose some natty people can train alot more than others i guess it would depend on the person


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah thats fair enough. Personally it depends on your goals, someone like pscarb only really needs to train 3 days a week to maintain the muscle he already has. Personally push/pull/legs wouldnt be enough for me in a week.


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

how many times a week would you recommend for say a natural fairly hardgainer with an active job and natural who gains fairly easy just a general guide?im just wondering i like to learn a s much as i can


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

james2011 said:


> how many times a week would you recommend for say a natural fairly hardgainer with an active job and natural who gains fairly easy just a general guide?im just wondering i like to learn a s much as i can


3-4 with a good diet. Half hour sessions


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Well thats where different factors come into play, job, diet, time etc. I work in an office so am sat on my **** all day and can eat what I want when i want, so am lucky. Also i can train when i like without any worries. I personally train 5-6 times a week. Some would say thats too much, but it works for me and im consistantly progressing.

It depends on the individual and the different factors as i said. I know some guys who are builders ( so active jobs) who train 5 times a week. But some people wouldnt have the energy or motivation to train that often.


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

thanks i personally found it difficult when i was working in building not with training but being able to have food at set times but when you want it you find ways around it i found my best gains came from 3 days when i was working then but 4-5 now


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

My hormones are low as hell so was thinking the push pull legs might benefit for recovery and the days I'm not training I could do cardio but was just really wanting to no how they prep


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

3 days a week. Compounds. Eat big.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

What about the cutting/prep? I might just trial and error it try a push pull legs routine with cardio on days I dnt do weights and has Sunday off

I'm just curious to what push pull legs routine to follow and rep range


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I think if I was to get into BBing natty I would do a 4 day split. Something like:

Mon: Shoulder, Tris

Tues: Legs, Abs

Wed: Rest

Thurs: Chest, calves

Fri: Back, traps, bis

Sat: Rest

Sun: Rest

Though a push/pull/legs would work well too I think.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Try this mate:

Legs: 5xSquat. 4xStiff Legged Deadlift. 3xCalf Raise.

Push: 5xBench. 4xMilitary Press. 3xDips 2xSkulls.

Pull: 5xDeadlift. 4xRows. 3xpull ups 2xBarbell Curl.

5,4,3,2 sets x 6-10 reps


----------

